# Vent, Firefox, No Sound



## KirbyLink08 (Jun 6, 2009)

Just a few days ago I lost sound in Ventrilo and Firefox. WoW and Windows Media Player do have sound though, as well as when I go to play the test sound in the control panel for my sound settings.

However, I came here and the sticky suggested installing updates, I realized there was a major update that I had not yet installed (I have updates set to manually update, and hadn't installed them yet that day). So, I installed the updates and brought my computer back up, the sound was working fine.

Now... much to my dismay, starting yesterday, my sound is having the same issue as a few days ago. It seems every time I restart I lose sound. I've tried everything from switching my headset to a different USB port to updating my drivers. There were more windows updates, which I installed, but the problem was not resolved this time by that solution. 

The only thing I found was able to fix it was doing a system restore, but now every time I boot my computer up I have to do a system restore to a few days ago if I want sound, and I'm constantly afraid to install the updates my computer is asking me to for windows, firefox, etc, because restarting my computer will probably just result in having to restore to a point where I didn't have the updates anyway!

When I log into Ventrilo during the issue, I receive an error message telling me that no sound driver is available. :sigh:

I have just done the System Restore to the 11th, so I have sound right now, but I would love it if I could install updates and didn't have to perpetually keep my computer stuck in a Groundhog Day situation! Please help. D:

P.S. I play WoW, and as many of you likely know Ventrilo is a necessary tool for raiding. I need this problem fixed!

Thank you!


----------



## KirbyLink08 (Jun 6, 2009)

I just tried to install the driver and windows update again and restarted my computer, hoping that my sound would function this time, for whatever reason.

Of course, it does not.

This is the exact error message Ventrilo gives me when I sign in:

Unable to activate DirectSound for selected device.
DirectSoundCaptureCreate failed. HR=DSERR_NODRIVER. No sound driver is available for use

Please, either help me or shoot me in the head.


----------



## pololance (Jul 1, 2009)

KirbyLink,

I recently updated my Vista x64 to SP2 and ran into the same problem. Drivers and updates didn't work for me either. I was actually receiving the same exact error message that you just posted.

My fix? I selected a different input device under settings in Vent. Although that error message looks like a driver issue, it's actually telling you to choose a different input...at least in my situation.

Music would play but microphone didn't register. I even had to change the settings in Steam as it was effected there as well. Same result, instant voice communication. Try that out and let me know if it fixes your problem as well.


----------

